# Verzeichniss Schutz



## vpns2000 (23. Sep. 2008)

Hallo alle,
seit meinen Update auf die 2.2.25 habe ich das Problem das ich plötzlich keinen verzeichniss schutz mehr erstellen kann und auch wie mir gerade aufgefallen ist auch in den stats verzeichniss keine abfragen mehr kommen.

Wurde das ganze tool entfert.

Danke


----------



## Till (23. Sep. 2008)

Also stats und Verzeichnisschutz sind ja twei unterschiedliche Sachen.

Also, 

1) bei Dir ist im Web-FTP Programm keine Option für Verzeichnisschutz mehr zu sehen?
2) Es werden keine Webalizer Statistiken mehr aktualisiert? Oder benutzt Du awstats?


----------



## vpns2000 (23. Sep. 2008)

Hallo Till,
sorry für meine vielleicht etwas verwirrende schreibweise.

1.) Also es ist so das die stats also Statitken serwohl genneriert werden es aber früher immer so was wenn ich domain.com/stats aufgerufen habe ich mich mit username und Password anmelden musste. 
Jetzt ist das nicht mer der Fall und ist somit für jederman öffentlich zugänlich.

2.) Ich habe heute via ISP versucht ein Verzeichnis auf meinen Host zu Schützten. Ich habe zwar die Möglichkeit dafür und ich werde auch beim erstellen nach Usernamen und Passwird gefragt doch wenn ich dann wie Web den unterordner aufzufufen steh ich in dem als wäre nichts gewesen. Also ohne User und PW abfrage.

Eigenartigerweise kann ich auch kein .htaccess file finden.

LG


----------



## Till (23. Sep. 2008)

Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

ls -la /var/www/www.deinedomain.de/stats/


----------



## vpns2000 (23. Sep. 2008)

Hallo Till,
ich habe jetzt mal den Server mehrmals neu gestartet und nun siehe da ich habe eine .hteccess datei.


```
insgesamt 92
drwxr-xr-x  2 ispweb65_admin web65  4096 22. Sep 04:00 .
drwxrwxr-x  5 ispweb65_admin web65  4096 23. Sep 21:38 ..
-rw-r--r--  1 ispweb65_admin web65  2296 23. Sep 04:00 ctry_usage_200809.png
-rw-r--r--  1 ispweb65_admin web65  2678 23. Sep 04:00 daily_usage_200809.png
-rw-r--r--  1 ispweb65_admin web65 12288 22. Sep 04:00 dns_cache.db
-rw-r--r--  1 ispweb65_admin web65  1732 23. Sep 04:00 hourly_usage_200809.png
-rw-rw-r--  1 ispweb65_admin web65   126 23. Sep 04:00 .htaccess
-rw-r--r--  1 ispweb65_admin web65  3707 23. Sep 04:00 index.html
-rw-r--r--  1 ispweb65_admin web65 43415 23. Sep 04:00 usage_200809.html
-rw-r--r--  1 ispweb65_admin web65  2132 23. Sep 04:00 usage.png
-rw-r--r--  1 ispweb65_admin web65  2595 23. Sep 04:00 webalizer.current
-rw-r--r--  1 ispweb65_admin web65    31 23. Sep 04:00 webalizer.hist
```
ich habe auch im web verzeichnis auch eine .htpasswd gefunden.

Doch wenn ich nun die Domain aufrufe funkt der verzeichnisschutz dennoch nicht. Weder im stats noch im unterverzeichnis welches ich schützen möchte.

LG


----------



## Till (23. Sep. 2008)

> Doch wenn ich nun die Domain aufrufe funkt der verzeichnisschutz dennoch nicht. Weder im stats noch im unterverzeichnis welches ich schützen möchte.


Ok, dann können wir es schonmal soweit eingrenzen, dass es nicht an ispconfig oder den statistik scripten liegt. Vermutlich ist irgendwo in Deiner apacheKonfiguratíon (apache2.conf) der .htaccess schutz abgeschaltet.


----------



## vpns2000 (23. Sep. 2008)

Hallo Till,
und wo kann ich den wieder einschelten?
in /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf oder in der /etc/httpd/conf/vhost/ispvhost.conf

Danke
LG


----------



## Till (23. Sep. 2008)

Wie ich oben geschrieben habe, hat das nichts mit ISPConfig zu tun, also bleibt ja nur die httpd.conf Datei.


----------



## vpns2000 (23. Sep. 2008)

Hallo Till,
also ich google heute schon einige zeit nach htaccess aber finde scheinbar den wald vor lauter bäume nicht. komme einfach nicht drauf was da stehen sollte oder wo ich etwas geändert haben könnte. Zumal ich seit fast 2 Jahren nichtsmehr geändert habe ausser das ich die Udates eingespielt habe. Aufgefallen ist mir das beim Update von 2.2.23 auf 2.2.25.


Danke
LG


----------



## vpns2000 (24. Sep. 2008)

Hallo,
also irgend wie werde ich aus dem ganzen nicht wirklich schlauer.

um .htaccess zu aktivieren soll doch in der httpd.conf 


```
AllowOverride All
```
stehen.
Aber bei mir steht überall


```
<Directory /var/www/sharedip>
    Options +Includes -Indexes
    AllowOverride None
    AllowOverride Indexes AuthConfig Limit FileInfo
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
    <Files ~ "^\.ht">
    Deny from all
    </Files>
</Directory>


###############ispconfig_log###############
LogFormat "%v||||%b||||%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined_ispconfig
CustomLog "|/root/ispconfig/cronolog --symlink=/var/log/httpd/ispconfig_access_log /var/log/httpd/ispconfig_access_log_%Y_%m_%d" combined_ispconfig

<Directory /home/*/web>
    Options +Includes -Indexes
    AllowOverride None
    AllowOverride Indexes AuthConfig Limit FileInfo
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
    <Files ~ "^\.ht">
    Deny from all
    </Files>
</Directory>

<Directory /home/*/user/*/web>
    Options +Includes -Indexes
    AllowOverride None
    AllowOverride Indexes AuthConfig Limit FileInfo
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
    <Files ~ "^\.ht">
    Deny from all
    </Files>
</Directory>

<Directory /home/*/cgi-bin>
    Options ExecCGI -Indexes
    AllowOverride None
    AllowOverride Indexes AuthConfig Limit FileInfo
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
    <Files ~ "^\.ht">
    Deny from all
    </Files>
</Directory>                                                       

Include /etc/httpd/conf/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf
```
Soll ich das alles ändern damit .htaccess wieder funktioniert???

Danke
LG


----------



## Till (25. Sep. 2008)

Die Folgende Zeile erlaubt bereits den htpasswd Schutz:

AllowOverride Indexes AuthConfig Limit FileInfo

Das Problem bei Dir ist aber nicht, dass der .htpasswd schutz nicht erlaubt ist, sondern dass er nicht aktiviert ist. Wenn er nur nicht erlaubt wäre und es somit am AllowOverride liegen würde, dann würdest Du einen 500er Fehler bekommen, sobald Du die Statistik aufrufst.

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von (muust Du im Verzeichnis der httpd.conf ausführen):

grep AccessFileName http.conf


----------



## vpns2000 (25. Sep. 2008)

Hallo Till,
der Output ist 


```
# AccessFileName: The name of the file to look for in each directory
AccessFileName .htaccess
```
Also -htaccess ist eingetragen

LG


----------



## Till (26. Sep. 2008)

Das sieht soweit ok aus.


----------



## vpns2000 (26. Sep. 2008)

Hallo Till,
ich habe heute noch mal die Version 2.2.25 eingespielt.
Jetzt ist es so das ich zumindest für das neue Web das ich angelegt habe sowol im Verzeichnis das ich schützen möchte als auch im Verzeichnis Stats eine .htaccess abfrage bekomme.



Zitat von Till:


> Das sieht soweit ok aus.


Bei den alten Webs (Domains) funktioniert allerdings der .htaccess schutz nicht.

LG


----------

